# Good Cleaning Stuff for Car



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey, all....... I want to go on a mission and do a bang-up cleaning job on my ride...... i suppose i could pay someone but I’d rather save the cash...... please tell me what your favorite fabric/seat/upholstery cleaner is.... also, please tell me about anything else you think could be helpful (cleaners for plastic, instrument panels, wheels/tires,etc...). Thanks in advance!!
PS: Earlier, i posted this in Advice because i'm dumb...... hope it goes better here!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm curious as well, mostly around removing scuffs from black plastic interior.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I won’t be much help. I use soap and water

My daily routine is to vacuum, clean the windows, and wipe down the exterior,and interior 

I carry windex, armor-all wipes, and a spray bottle with soap and water. Also paper towels, rubbing compound, tire black, goo gone and for the love bugs; dryer sheets

Once a month I pay for a good car wash 

So I don’t let things get so bad that I need any special cleaners. 

Folks can’t believe my car is 8 years old with 180,000 miles.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I wipe down all plastics with Lysol every day.dust out side car with California duster. Wash once a week at a self service. Get a full service car wash with wax once a month


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Invisible glass (in the aerosol can) for windows. Along with RainX for windshield and front 2 windows. 

Armor All for tire shine, 409 for cleaning the wheels of brake dust.

Trim Shine for interior (mine is mostly black) along with any outside black trim which has dulled. Armor All spray or wipes for the rest. 

I also have California Dusters (large for exterior dust, and a mini for interior dusting). 

Ozium to disinfect and kill any smells. And a generic foaming carpet cleaner to wash upholstery if needed


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

JimD said:


> Hey, all....... I want to go on a mission and do a bang-up cleaning job on my ride...... i suppose i could pay someone but I'd rather save the cash...... please tell me what your favorite fabric/seat/upholstery cleaner is.... also, please tell me about anything else you think could be helpful (cleaners for plastic, instrument panels, wheels/tires,etc...). Thanks in advance!!
> PS: Earlier, i posted this in Advice because i'm dumb...... hope it goes better here!


This is my secret weapon for cloth seats and floor mats. My Prii are 10 and 11 years old and the fabric looks new. I do this every 3 or 4 months and am amazed at all the dirt that these things suck out of the seats. Works for puke and pet stains too. Used Shop my way points from sears to buy it.Spot Cleaner


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Use on painted surfaces, plastic, windows, vinyl, leather, etc
No fabric seating in my ride Now or Ever
Bought on amazon. Satisfied user for 4+ years


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

JimD said:


> Hey, all....... I want to go on a mission and do a bang-up cleaning job on my ride...... i suppose i could pay someone but I'd rather save the cash...... please tell me what your favorite fabric/seat/upholstery cleaner is.... also, please tell me about anything else you think could be helpful (cleaners for plastic, instrument panels, wheels/tires,etc...). Thanks in advance!!
> PS: Earlier, i posted this in Advice because i'm dumb...... hope it goes better here!


Water and cloth???


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Drive at night and just shake out the carpet. Don't park under trees, let the rain wash it.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh you asked the right guy! Let's make your car wicked clean!!!

-Folex instant carpet cleaner for carpet stains, head boards and other fabric.
-Meguires interior quick detailer to clean any surface including vinyl/leather seats!
-Meguires natural shine Protectant with Scotchguard 3M after hard surfaces are clean.
-Sprayaway glass cleaner aerosol.

-Costco sells some great yellow microfiber towels I treat as disposable.

If you are ever in the East Bay give Kaady Carwash a try. Hands down the best drive through wash. People think I have some magic routine. Just bring a cloth to dry afterward.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> Drive at night and just shake out the carpet. Don't park under trees, let the rain wash it.


Actually I prefer the shade and sap of ? tree? cover
over the ?damaging ultraviolet rays of ? Mr Sun ?

Stumbled upon this oddity:









https://uunatek.com/choose-right-sunshade-for-your-car/


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Tough stuff foaming cleaner in my experience works great. Cheap too, like $2 a can at Walmart. Spray that stuff on, let it work for a few seconds, scrub or just wipe with a microfiber, leaves no residue on upholstery. In other news, I finally retired the Prius, 240,000 miles and hopped into a 2018 Camry, leatherette seats are a breeze to clean up compared to that cloth, never again.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

rman954 said:


> Tough stuff foaming cleaner in my experience works great. Cheap too, like $2 a can at Walmart. Spray that stuff on, let it work for a few seconds, scrub or just wipe with a microfiber, leaves no residue on upholstery. In other news, I finally retired the Prius, 240,000 miles and hopped into a 2018 Camry, leatherette seats are a breeze to clean up compared to that cloth, never again.


Those Camrys are sexy. What model / trim level?

Even base models are nice as heck on those. Ordered a few brochures from Toyota a few days ago... new RAV4 and Camry.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

SurginGeneral said:


> Those Camrys are sexy. What model / trim level?
> 
> Even base models are nice as heck on those. Ordered a few brochures from Toyota a few days ago... new RAV4 and Camry.


SE. Car continues to impress me, gets amazing mileage on the highway, first week I got it, I got a ride to West Palm Beach from where I live and work in Fort Lauderdale, 50 odd miles one way. Put the radar cruise control at 70 MPH the entire way there. 46 mpg.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

rman954 said:


> SE. Car continues to impress me, gets amazing mileage on the highway, first week I got it, I got a ride to West Palm Beach from where I live and work in Fort Lauderdale, 50 odd miles one way. Put the radar cruise control at 70 MPH the entire way there. 46 mpg.


Got damn. That's fantastic, and SE is the best looking trim level IMO. I bet it's a comfy cruiser. Nice buy!!


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Meguiars Quikwax - while car is wet after washing 
Meguiars interior detailer- leather cleaner
Tire wet gel-use gloves (can get messy but shines!)
Window squeegee/invisible glass - windows
Meguiars carnuba wash- Yellow color (best imho)
Eagle1 ALLinOne wheel cleaner - Rims 
Purple power- tire sidewalls 

Cars is washed with above once a week.

Lexol leather conditioner 
Lexol leather cleaner
Blue magic Headlight restorer
Purple power under hood

These every 3-4 months.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

All of these are very good ideas. I carry many of these things in my "maintenance bag". For upholstery and carpets, though, I use my "magic spray". Fill a spray bottle almost full of water, a giant squirt of Dawn dishwashing liquid and 3-4 TBSP's of Mr. Clean w/Febreeze. It cleans everything from mud, pen marks, blood, red wine, fruit punch (damn kids!)....
I use this in my home as well.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

For windows: stoners invisible glass wipes. 
For interior: McGuires wipes/rechargeable hand vac.
For wash and wax I like the gold series from McGuire’s. 
For odor I use Zero Odor odor remover. For especially persistent smells I will use ozium at the end of a day to sit over nite.


----------

